# Free to a good home



## Kevinpent (May 23, 2018)

I have 2 Kokitat dry suits to give away. Men's xl and women's small. Men's will need new gaskets. I'm older now and only a fair weather rafter. 509 671 0789


----------



## noobfloater (Mar 22, 2018)

PM sent


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

Kevinpent said:


> I have 2 Kokitat dry suits to give away. Men's xl and women's small. Men's will need new gaskets. I'm older now and only a fair weather rafter. 509 671 0789


Where are you located?


----------



## Kevinpent (May 23, 2018)

Dry suits are taken. Thank you


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Wish I'd seen this earlier, but what a generous gift, Kevinpent.

Have a great season!


----------

